# July 2013 Photo Thread



## stowpirate (Jul 1, 2013)

Music on the green. All Olympus E420 the last three using a classic Super-Takumar 1:3.5/135 Lens. Lens has 42mm screw mount so used a cheap Chinese adapter. Effective telephoto is 270mm.


----------



## clicker (Jul 1, 2013)

The Thames getting futuristic.





The MI5 building on the Thames...or is it?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## RoyReed (Jul 2, 2013)

clicker said:


> The MI5 building on the Thames...or is it?


No, it's MI6.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## dweller (Jul 3, 2013)

musical statues by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

dweller, especially nice because you got down to their level!


----------



## dweller (Jul 3, 2013)

weltweit said:


> dweller, especially nice because you got down to their level!


 

thanks, also musical statues is one of the only times you can get kids to stay still long enough to take a photo


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

aha, good point, I hadn't realised that when I was looking at the photo, (must remember that myself) I thought you had magically found some high shutterspeed or bounced flash of the ceiling perhaps .


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Addy (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## clicker (Jul 6, 2013)

Tate , London.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Zimri (Jul 7, 2013)

Taken from Burnham-On-Sea looking roughly towards Wales...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 7, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


>


 
'Golden Shred'. I love that name. I'd like to be eating some Golden Shred, right now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 7, 2013)

My pal's 2-year-old took this.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## dweller (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jul 10, 2013)

Doggy triptych.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jul 10, 2013)

Morticia tries out a roll of Ilford in this 78 year old Coronet.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jul 10, 2013)

Start 'em young


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 10, 2013)

Holiday snap, messing about with my new phone's camera settings.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 10, 2013)

Can't upload any photo's just get an error message. Tried different pics but the same error.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 10, 2013)

Advert at Clapham Common.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 10, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Can't upload any photo's just get an error message. Tried different pics but the same error.


It seems you resolved your uploading issue, any idea what the problem was?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 11, 2013)

weltweit said:


> It seems you resolved your uploading issue, any idea what the problem was?


 

File size. Not sure what the maximum is for uploads. Original photo was 3.2MB and i resized to 129kb.


----------



## clicker (Jul 11, 2013)

soho


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 11, 2013)

Brixton market. Sugar cane.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 11, 2013)

Brixton market. Sale on.


----------



## dweller (Jul 12, 2013)

merkins by dweller88, on Flickr




plane by dweller88, on Flickr




ring by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## weltweit (Jul 12, 2013)

dweller like your black and whites a lot


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 12, 2013)

Taken with a craptastic Olympus XA on Kodak 400 colour film that expired in 2006. Edited to get weird composting looks with Flickr & Aviary


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 12, 2013)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Start 'em young


 
Proper camera. Those Ruskies knew how to make real toys


----------



## Zimri (Jul 12, 2013)

Another couple of shots from the last few days, not entirely happy with either of them, but whilst driving around I have found that you can get an awful lot closer to the windfarm, so hopefully be taking some further photos shortly 






This one was taken just slightly further down the road that leads to the windfarm, it looked a lot better in my head! It's been a long time since I tried converting from colour to black and white, the contrast is a bit off but the detail is still in the fence on the original/bigger resolution versions of this.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jul 12, 2013)

Today's car boot sale buys.  A Konica Auto S3 35mm rangefinder (circa 1974) - with a fast 38mm f/1.8 lens.  An immaculate Kodak Brownie Flash III 620 box camera (circa 1959).  They came with three unused expired disposeable cameras, and a 35mm compact Fujifilm camera still in it's package unused.  Oh, and a Kodak compact camera stand in it's box?  Cost - a fiver.  GBP £5.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jul 12, 2013)

In the Barley field. My Sony DSLR A200 workhorse and 50mm prime.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 12, 2013)

ToothlessFerret said:


>


Love this one!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> Taken with a craptastic Olympus XA on Kodak 400 colour film that expired in 2006. Edited to get weird composting looks with Flickr & Aviary


 
I like the look, especially the second from the top.

Has Aviary improved? It seemed a bit deficient when they first introduced it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2013)

ToothlessFerret said:


> In the Barley field. My Sony DSLR A200 workhorse and 50mm prime.


 
Great image quality from an old workhorse.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 12, 2013)

ToothlessFerret said:


> In the Barley field. My Sony DSLR A200 workhorse and 50mm prime.


You have posted a lot of nice pics but I think this one is very special.
And despite that you say it was shot with a dslr, it has a film feel about it for me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Zimri said:


> Another couple of shots from the last few days, not entirely happy with either of them, but whilst driving around I have found that you can get an awful lot closer to the windfarm, so hopefully be taking some further photos shortly
> 
> This one was taken just slightly further down the road that leads to the windfarm, it looked a lot better in my head! It's been a long time since I tried converting from colour to black and white, the contrast is a bit off but the detail is still in the fence on the original/bigger resolution versions of this.


 
This is an absolutely gorgeous photo; an excellent and subtle composition.


----------



## dweller (Jul 12, 2013)

that's my boy 
parents instructed their son to pose in front of a street performer in Covent Garden
 I get the feeling he'd had to do these poses all day long


----------



## dweller (Jul 12, 2013)

tutti frutti


----------



## dweller (Jul 12, 2013)

happy snappers


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 13, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I like the look, especially the second from the top.
> 
> Has Aviary improved? It seemed a bit deficient when they first introduced it.


 
That was the best photo of the film 

Avairy has a bug which makes it difficult to select it in Flickr. It might just be related to OS used and Firefox. It is very limited but does make editing quick and simple once you have uploaded to Flickr.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 14, 2013)

Phone pics as usual so not great quality - but having been to Kirkstall Festival yesterday in Leeds, I was really blown away by the abbey ruins - just beautiful.


----------



## cdg (Jul 14, 2013)

steph said:


> Phone pics as usual so not great quality - but having been to Kirkstall Festival yesterday in Leeds, I was really blown away by the abbey ruins - just beautiful.


 

The part of the abbey in the second picture wasn't open to the public until probably ten years ago. Me and my mates used to climb the fences and go exploring the roofs. It was bloody scary in the middle of winter. There's some stone steps just in that part iirc that where frigging lethal when stoned and couldn't see anything.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2013)

More here


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 14, 2013)

ToothlessFerret said:


>


That is excellent. Good work TF


----------



## weltweit (Jul 14, 2013)

I was trying to think why that is such a strong image, I think a bit of the reason is that her hair is a similar colour to the wheat.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 14, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> More here


 
That last one is like one of those 17thC old dutch masters paintings by candlelight .....well good


----------



## Tankus (Jul 14, 2013)

scorching hot day so took a stroll to the pub for sunday lunch .......not your usual view along the lanes even though its round the back of Rhoose

village duck pond is nearly bone dry




then
Spitfires and Hurricanes went buzzing past oooh ? ... followed by this (epic sound)













must have been an airshow somewhere near , but why they did that over us directly over the country lane I've no idea ? us and the cows enjoyed it though ...I didn't even have time to put on my main telephoto ...took those on my 18mm/55mm lens  no time to set up or focus properly ...it was that close the pilot in the last one must have been looking directly at me .
Nice when unexpected stuff like that happens .


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 14, 2013)

Scorchio.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2013)

Tankus said:


> That last one is like one of those 17thC old dutch masters paintings by candlelight .....well good


 
Thanks, I was quite pleased with the indoor ones.  I was shooting handheld (f1.8 ISO3200) and didn't want to disturb things with a flash so the only light was a bit through the doorway and from the fire which was a bit variable to say the least


----------



## clicker (Jul 15, 2013)

Musical Youth still passing the Dutchie at Lewisham peoples day - perfect weather for old reggae tunes and a very sweaty boogie.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 15, 2013)

Taken with a folding 35mm Kodak Retina Type 148 dating from 1939-1940 period. Lens is uncoated Rodenstock Ysar 50mm f3.5. Shutter being Compur-Rapid. Film is Kentmere 100 developed in out of date Kodak Tmax brew 1-4 mix, negatives hung on garden line to dry. Scanned with Veho-008 Smartfix


----------



## dweller (Jul 16, 2013)

say what you see


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 16, 2013)

Tankus said:


> scorching hot day so took a stroll to the pub for sunday lunch .......not your usual view along the lanes even though its round the back of Rhoose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those were all good, but this is my favorite.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Jul 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 do you sometimes shoot from the waist, it looks like you have that angle of view in some of your pictures?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 16, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Johnny Canuck3 do you sometimes shoot from the waist, it looks like you have that angle of view in some of your pictures?


 
 Not necessarily the waist, but from somewhere below eye level. Sometimes at my chest level, which is fairly high wrt the height of most people. I like the statuesque feel it gives to the subjects: I think it works to really make people stand out.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Not necessarily the waist, but from somewhere below eye level. Sometimes at my chest level, which is fairly high wrt the height of most people. I like the statuesque feel it gives to the subjects: I think it works to really make people stand out.


Interesting, and it probably is less threatening to your subjects, certainly I notice if I lift my camera to eye level, quite a few people turn away.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 16, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Interesting, and it probably is less threatening to your subjects, certainly I notice if I lift my camera to eye level, quite a few people turn away.


 
Well, exactly. I'm interested in making photographs in situations where people aren't aware that they are being observed [ie they're acting naturally], instead of catching their reaction to being photographed.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Well, exactly. I'm interested in making photographs in situations where people aren't aware that they are being observed [ie they're acting naturally], instead of catching their reaction to being photographed.


I will definitely give this a try.
I suppose I am a bit concerned that the main subjects be in focus if I can't see through the viewfinder to actually focus on them, but if I leave it in P mode I can probably get quite a lot of dof in good light.
What do you do about focussing Johnny?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 16, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I will definitely give this a try.
> I suppose I am a bit concerned that the main subjects be in focus if I can't see through the viewfinder to actually focus on them, but if I leave it in P mode I can probably get quite a lot of dof in good light.
> What do you do about focussing Johnny?


 
I usually use aperture priority or shutter priority mode, with the camera autofocusing.

With the SLR, I'll set focus at infinity, or jigger with it beforehand if I'm going to shoot really close with it.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> With the SLR, I'll set focus at infinity, or jigger with it beforehand if I'm going to shoot really close with it.


Do any of your cameras have quiet shutters? My dslr shutter sounds like some kind of guillotine, clack it goes!!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 16, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Do any of your cameras have quiet shutters? My dslr shutter sounds like some kind of guillotine, clack it goes!!


 
SLR makes a noise, the digitals can if you set them that way: mine are set for silent shutter release.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> SLR makes a noise, the digitals can if you set them that way: mine are set for silent shutter release.


I have shot from the hip in the past, sometimes usually with my 20mm lens, on a tube platform I didn't want passengers to realise I was photographing them, it seemed to work ok. I will definitely try it more in future.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 16, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I have shot from the hip in the past, sometimes usually with my 20mm lens, on a tube platform I didn't want passengers to realise I was photographing them, it seemed to work ok. I will definitely try it more in future.


 
It has taken me a long time to learn how to frame a photo, get it level etc, without looking at the LCD screen.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 17, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It has taken me a long time to learn how to frame a photo, get it level etc, without looking at the LCD screen.


I don't know if you remember the threads on here about Vivian Maier, she had a medium format camera that you looked down into, she did a lot of candid street stuff of people, some very strong images, I bet sometimes she interacted with them but a lot of the time I bet they didn't even realise she was taking pictures.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 17, 2013)

More from worn out 73 year old Kodak Retina. The shutter release needs some force resulting in camera movement on some images


----------



## dweller (Jul 19, 2013)

Apple Market


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 20, 2013)

Stowmarket Carnival 2013 - Olympus E420 DSLR & Super-Takumar 1:3.5/135 (270mm lens on digital) set at iso 1600


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jul 22, 2013)

The Calling.

Olympus XA2 35mm compact (cost 50p)
AgfaPhoto Vista Plus 200 film from Poundland


----------



## abe11825 (Jul 23, 2013)

used up some roll of film...

01 macro lens picture - lens dirty lens cover


02 sky at night... grainy!


----------



## dweller (Jul 23, 2013)

Bramble FM 

a hilarious heroic performance at the Whitecross Road Street Party


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 23, 2013)

They was ace at Glastonbury


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 23, 2013)

dweller said:


> Bramble FM
> 
> a hilarious heroic performance at the Whitecross Road Street Party


 
They aren't celebrating the birth of a royal baby by any chance?


----------



## dweller (Jul 23, 2013)

^^^ Bramble FM crew -- they were so entertaining and the weather was so hot,
I bought them some beers at the end, 
 I went along feeling a bit down in the dumps , then I laughed and laughed, couldn't take my eyes off them, 
 one to check if they're at a festival near you


----------



## ash (Jul 23, 2013)

Fun in the sun


----------



## ash (Jul 23, 2013)

Fun in the sun with photo !!


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jul 24, 2013)

Too Much







50p Olympus XA2 35mm compact and AgfaPhoto Vista Plus 200 film from Poundland.


----------



## Zimri (Jul 24, 2013)

Another sunset photo from Wales. I'm not entirely happy with the colours in the foreground, but I didn't want to mess around with the exposure levels too much in photoshop to try and fix it, next time i'll have to try some more different settings and see what works best.

For those of you that know South Wales, this is in Porthcawl looking down towards the golf course, just past the main pavilion on the seafront. Oh yeah, and New York is about 2,500km in that general direction according to a nearby plaque 






Hopefully if the weather stays nice for the next couple of weeks i'll be heading back up to the windfarm to try and get some more interesting photos along with some other places such as Port Talbot steelworks and up to Breacon for some dark sky photography!


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 26, 2013)

Taken with a folding medium format Russian Moskva 2 dating from the early 1950's period. Negative size is 6x9cm, albeit this image is cropped. Film used was Ilford FP4 125 developed in out of date Kodak Tmax Developer 1-4 mix negatives hung on garden line to dry. Scanned with homemade scanner consisting of mobile phone backlight and Fujifilm A200 set on macro mode.


----------



## Zimri (Jul 27, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> Taken with a folding medium format Russian Moskva 2 dating from the early 1950's period. Negative size is 6x9cm, albeit this image is cropped. Film used was Ilford FP4 125 developed in out of date Kodak Tmax Developer 1-4 mix negatives hung on garden line to dry. Scanned with homemade scanner consisting of mobile phone backlight and Fujifilm A200 set on macro mode.


I can't quite put my finger on what it is about the photo, but I really like the end effect with the grain and what not!

It might be the dated look of the thing in the foreground, but the photo reminds me of old American Civil War photography (hopefully that doesn't sound too stupid!)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 28, 2013)

Zimri said:


> I can't quite put my finger on what it is about the photo, but I really like the end effect with the grain and what not!
> 
> It might be the dated look of the thing in the foreground, but the photo reminds me of old American Civil War photography (hopefully that doesn't sound too stupid!)


 
I am after that vintage look. Also I want the easy quickest way of processing. The chemicals used are so out of date - approx. 10 years! Also the mix had developed three or four films and been sitting around in a hot garage at about 40C for weeks! Apart from the film used the mobile phone backlight has created some of the grain!






From another angle! Film was touching in developer tank which caused the vertical fog/line.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 28, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 
Crop it a tad to get rid of the distracting building and tree. Like this it's got something with that obvious gambling connections


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 28, 2013)

More from Moskva 2


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 29, 2013)

View of Brady's pub taken from Brixton Rec. Wish i had taken it in a larger size. I'm new to taking photographs but i love it. One of the best i've caught IMHO.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 29, 2013)

Zimri said:


> Another sunset photo from Wales. I'm not entirely happy with the colours in the foreground, but I didn't want to mess around with the exposure levels too much in photoshop to try and fix it, next time i'll have to try some more different settings and see what works best.
> 
> For those of you that know South Wales, this is in Porthcawl looking down towards the golf course, just past the main pavilion on the seafront. Oh yeah, and New York is about 2,500km in that general direction according to a nearby plaque
> 
> ...


 
the lighthouse is a great place for bad weather shots ....seeing that makes me feel I really want to get out more with the camera in the evening .


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2013)

More here


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 30, 2013)

Back from a few days camping on the Isle of Wight


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 30, 2013)

Camping Rig 






Wet shoes coming right up...






All taken on my Galaxy S3. Camera's even better than the S2 which I thought was pretty good.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 30, 2013)

Froggy blowjob


----------

